

Ask HN: Has any overated social site generated enough profit? - ddorian43


======
sebastianconcpt
Your question can't be answered like that.

"Overrated" and "enough" are opinions based on points of view of people you
don't mention.

~~~
ddorian43
Do you think any socialsite(from the one i mentioned and the ones you think
are social sites) has generated enough revenue(in your eyes) compared to the
growth/hype/stock-price/valuations/investments/whatever?

------
ScottWhigham
I tried to understand your question but I'm sorry - I don't think I understand
what you are asking. Can you be more explicit?

~~~
ddorian43
I think every social site has underdelivered on revenue/profit. Basically from
a business perspective (not get rich from being sold to another company/ipo)
they all suck.

Am i right?

~~~
ScottWhigham
That's such a broad question. In order to answer it, I'd need to discuss each
and every "social site". Hell, I don't _know_ every social site. And my
definition of what is and what is not a "social site" might differ from yours.
Is LinkedIn a social site? What about Constant Contact?

~~~
ddorian43
Facebook,twitter,myspace,reddit,digg,tumblr,linkded-in...

Why would ConstantContact be a social site???

~~~
ScottWhigham
I guarantee you that CC wants you to think of them as a social site! Whenever
you try to pin down a buzzword, you'll find people on all sides saying they
are/aren't part of it.

~~~
ddorian43
If YOU think they are fine. But they can say whatever. Back to the original
quesiton?

